# Calling all Chocolate MH HRCH QAA Titled Dogs



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

Who has one that is currently competing?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Tim and Lauren Springer have Dynamic Fisherman, MH QAA and currently running AA stakes. Very nice chocolate son of NAFC Hook x Pirate bitch.


----------



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for ones that have all three titles


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Pretty sure Fisher could pass HRC finished. ;-)


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Chris Smith's choc male, sibling to Ammo, is HRCH MH QAA. Carol McWhorter has sibling also with all three.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe their are a few out of FC AFC Roux MH. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/offspring.asp?id=1294&name=FC AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH


----------



## Jwagnon (Sep 11, 2013)

Colby Williams sprig is GRHRCH MNH and QAA and qualified for SRS crown


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

SRSA HRCH Spring River's Yankee Captain MH QAA- owner mike gibson


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

HRCH CPR Wind River SST MH QAA - Jet


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know if he is currently running, but Gator Point Kennels has one on their website. Mandy Celinsky trains, handles and breeds a lot of chocolate labs and would probably know where such a dog is. She can usually be found in and around the south east, primarily Mississippi.

http://www.gatorpointkennels.com/


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

There was also a older (10-11 year old) Chocolate male near Kansas City that was HRCH, MH, and QAA, but I can't remember the guys name. I think Lyle tained/handled him for a while.


----------



## steve hoppas (Sep 6, 2010)

HRCH Watermarks Texas Roadtrip MH


----------



## REBEL RIDGE FARMS (Nov 27, 2010)

We do have FC/AFC REBELRIDGE COSMIC RISEN' FALL MH . Call Name TIDE . Qualified for 3 NATIONAL AMS. AND THIS YEARS NATIONAL OPEN.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Dad has one. HRCH "Bones" MH QA2 (qualifying 2nd and amateur jam). I have a young HRCH MH male with 2 qual 4ths...getting there...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jwagnon said:


> Colby Williams sprig is GRHRCH MNH and QAA and qualified for SRS crown



My puppies daddy


----------



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

HRCH UH Trinitys Riptide Ryder MH and has a Q placement and my boy who is out of Rip HRCH UH Duke of Holy Trinity MH with Q finishes


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

REBEL RIDGE FARMS said:


> We do have FC/AFC REBELRIDGE COSMIC RISEN' FALL MH . Call Name TIDE . Qualified for 3 NATIONAL AMS. AND THIS YEARS NATIONAL OPEN.


MH and QAA ( since FC/AFC) but No HRCH. Still not bad for a chocolate.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

The HRCH pales in comparison to an AFC/FC.


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Sabireley said:


> MH and QAA ( since FC/AFC) but No HRCH. Still not bad for a chocolate.


 My lord, I hope this wasn't a serious response....


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a male by FC/AFC Roux MH x GRHRCH UH Maya that's QAA with some Master passes. We primarily are focused on All Age stakes, but I occasionally run Master with him for giggles when a FT isn't local. No plans to run him in HRC, even though I'm a licensed HRC judge.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

David Lo Buono said:


> My lord, I hope this wasn't a serious response....


LOL... No kidding...


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

GRHRCH Leitner Farms Land Shark MH QAA. I know "Jaws" has at least one Master National pass.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

GRHRCH UH Scout Heinrich MH. Big, Tall, Strong and Fast. Never failed a Test. Accomplished all at very young age with minimal training while hunted extensively. He has thrown some extremely nice pups as well!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I've never run HRC, but I've had two chocolate males that were MH and QAA: my current dog Chip (Rocky's Red Hot Shot MH QAA) and his sire Rocky (Piva's Gem Rocky MH QAA).


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

REBEL RIDGE FARMS said:


> We do have FC/AFC REBELRIDGE COSMIC RISEN' FALL MH . Call Name TIDE . Qualified for 3 NATIONAL AMS. AND THIS YEARS NATIONAL OPEN.


I train with Lynn and Jeff and Tide a lot. In my opinion he's the best chocolate male out there. He's great looking, calm and most of all gets the job done! Just a great all around dog!!!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Sharon Cplooins has a nice male chocolate that is MH HRCH QAA2 (CPR) and is producing some very nice pups. HRCH CPR WIND RIVER SST MH QAA2. Very nice pedigree and 100% Amateur trained


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

labraiser said:


> I train with Lynn and Jeff and Tide a lot. In my opinion he's the best chocolate male out there. He's great looking, calm and most of all gets the job done! Just a great all around dog!!!!


He has about 50 AA points.


----------



## K Cordry (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the dog Peter Balzer is referring to in the Kansas City area is my dog Hemi. 3 X SRSA HRCH UH APR CF- Castilecreek Rajin Cagin MH QAA. He was trained & handled by Greg Nelson up to the age of 2 yrs. (Greg put his first Master pass & QAA on him). Greg & I are the ONLY people to handle him in competition.


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

K Cordry, When you get enough post (which I don't know that number) will you send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

labraiser said:


> I train with Lynn and Jeff and Tide a lot. In my opinion he's the best chocolate male out there. He's great looking, calm and most of all gets the job done! Just a great all around dog!!!!


Does anyone have a picture of this dog?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Pm Rebel Ridge farms on RTF and Jeff will send you one. He is a nice looking dog.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

With the O P's original inquiry in mind, Woody is the most accomplished.

GMHR HRCH Mountain's Top Watermark'n Woody MH*


----------



## K Cordry (Sep 20, 2013)

Parker M, I think it's 10 or 12 post, I don't know what happened I had more posting that before something wiped them out


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Kevin. You are exactly who I was thinking of. Thanks for getting in the action. And no hard feelings about mixing up Lyle and Greg. My mind wonders sometimes.


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

mathewrodriguez said:


> GRHRCH UH Scout Heinrich MH. Big, Tall, Strong and Fast. Never failed a Test. Accomplished all at very young age with minimal training while hunted extensively. He has thrown some extremely nice pups as well!


X2 - and he's done well in a few srs events. Keith (Scout's owner) told me he wanted to run some quals with Scout, but I'm not sure if he ever did. I'm pretty confident Scout could be qualified all age pretty easily.


----------



## K Cordry (Sep 20, 2013)

Peter, no problem, just didn't want people calling and bothering Lyle about Hemi.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Here is my Chocolate, Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu, who is a full brother to Ammo. He has an Amateur win and jammed the Open last weekend at Cimarron RC. He's also my main meat dog for my guide service.


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> With the O P's original inquiry in mind, Woody is the most accomplished.
> 
> GMHR HRCH Mountain's Top Watermark'n Woody MH*



REALLY??? Cause I think this dog seems more accomplished _FC/AFC REBELRIDGE COSMIC RISEN' FALL MH...
_
Unless NAHRA and HRC have raised the bar to the level of open/am wins in FTs I think that statement is a little off. Also pretty sure that Tide is still competing because as the owner just stated, Tide will be competing in the 2014 National Open. The titles of GMHR and HRCH are not in the same league as AFC/FC, which can be seen by purely looking at the number of dogs that actually accomplish the feat.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

jrrichar said:


> REALLY??? Cause I think this dog seems more accomplished _FC/AFC REBELRIDGE COSMIC RISEN' FALL MH...
> _


Doesn't really matter the OP is looking for a dog that crosses venues with multiple titles to prove that they are accomplished in each. Adding a GMHR adds in NARHA as well as AKC (HT-FT), & UKC, only other one would be SRS, perhaps (upland-pointing-spaniel titles). The OP didn't ask us to rate dogs against each other, nor for our personal preferences on what makes the better-more accomplished dog. He just asked for help in providing a list, which is very hard to find out on your own because no 1 source keeps track of titles from different kennel clubs-venues. People want what they want. It's always hard to find dogs and handlers that do cross venues, and it usually requires a friend of a friend to get a list of who-where they are. Off the top of my head I don't think I can think of a FC-AFC male (any color) with a HRCH title, not sure why. It seems like something to keep a FT dog busy in his retirement years. I know it would put such a dog higher on my list for studs, just as that little MH with an FC-AFC already does. Just me-my personal preference; it's what I want; everyone else can make they're own decisions on what's important.


----------



## Labs (Jun 18, 2008)

jrrichar said:


> REALLY??? Cause I think this dog seems more accomplished _FC/AFC REBELRIDGE COSMIC RISEN' FALL MH...
> _
> Unless NAHRA and HRC have raised the bar to the level of open/am wins in FTs I think that statement is a little off. Also pretty sure that Tide is still competing because as the owner just stated, Tide will be competing in the 2014 National Open. The titles of GMHR and HRCH are not in the same league as AFC/FC, which can be seen by purely looking at the number of dogs that actually accomplish the feat.


The OP didn't state that he was looking for an AFC/FC....for the intent of this post, DRAKEHAVEN is right on the money....


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

The OP did say that he wanted a QAA, right? NAHRA, HRC, and AKC HT are all tests to a standard for hunting retriever work, unless I missed something. A field trial is a competitive environment, a completely different venue and the one which QAA is found in. A dog that has titled to the highest in NAHRA, HRC, and AKC HT is a good hunt test dog. I would not say that it alone demonstrates a great degree of versatility. A decent amount of AFC/FC dogs could probably title in any of those three hunt test venues. I would wager that the reverse would be harder to say. 

A NCAA baseball and football player for a division 1 school is very gifted, however, I believe that if compared to an NFL player I would say the former is more accomplished. Personal opinion can effect ones idea of accomplishment. Mine is based on the degree of difficulty and statistical probability to obtain. 

Sorry if I rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe the OP was attempting to get a list of chocolate dogs that have achieved the same titles as his own chocolate dog.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

My Pirate girl completed both her MH( 5 for 5) and HRCH(7 for 8) last summer. Will chase QAA this summer.


----------



## Chris Abel (Sep 25, 2007)

HR Barcum's Tick Tac Zoe, "Zoey"" MH QAA, will run some finished tests soon


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

My buddy Carter Hurd has one too. HRCH "Dutch" MH QAA.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations to Don Brawley on his new chocolate AFC title. AFC Choco Lickity-split QAA


----------



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

Shields has it correct.

I am looking to try and compile an unofficial list of Chocolate labs with those three titles or Higher in each case (ie GRHRCH or MNH or AFC/FC) Point is that most dogs don't tend to cross venues between hunt tests and field trials and when you narrow the field further to active chocolate labs I think the pool is pretty small.

And yes mine would be on the list


----------



## Labs (Jun 18, 2008)

jrrichar said:


> The OP did say that he wanted a QAA, right? NAHRA, HRC, and AKC HT are all tests to a standard for hunting retriever work, unless I missed something. A field trial is a competitive environment, a completely different venue and the one which QAA is found in. A dog that has titled to the highest in NAHRA, HRC, and AKC HT is a good hunt test dog. I would not say that it alone demonstrates a great degree of versatility. A decent amount of AFC/FC dogs could probably title in any of those three hunt test venues. I would wager that the reverse would be harder to say.
> 
> A NCAA baseball and football player for a division 1 school is very gifted, however, I believe that if compared to an NFL player I would say the former is more accomplished. Personal opinion can effect ones idea of accomplishment. Mine is based on the degree of difficulty and statistical probability to obtain.
> 
> Sorry if I rub people the wrong way.





jrrichar said:


> The OP did say that he wanted a QAA, right? NAHRA, HRC, and AKC HT are all tests to a standard for hunting retriever work, unless I missed something. A field trial is a competitive environment, a completely different venue and the one which QAA is found in. A dog that has titled to the highest in NAHRA, HRC, and AKC HT is a good hunt test dog. I would not say that it alone demonstrates a great degree of versatility. A decent amount of AFC/FC dogs could probably title in any of those three hunt test venues. I would wager that the reverse would be harder to say.
> 
> A NCAA baseball and football player for a division 1 school is very gifted, however, I believe that if compared to an NFL player I would say the former is more accomplished. Personal opinion can effect ones idea of accomplishment. Mine is based on the degree of difficulty and statistical probability to obtain.
> 
> Sorry if I rub people the wrong way.


Woody is QAA, hence the * that was included in the post...and holds an MH, GMHR, and a HRCH...I would say that is pretty accomplished...


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Justin Allens dog HRCH Twin Rivers Rowdy Roddy Piper QAA


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> With the O P's original inquiry in mind, Woody is the most accomplished.
> 
> GMHR HRCH Mountain's Top Watermark'n Woody MH*


LOL! GMHR and HRCH is More accomplished than FC/AFC???? Dream on. Go run Open or Am stakes and reort back how the GMHR and HRCH dog does


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

labraiser said:


> LOL! GMHR and HRCH is More accomplished than FC/AFC???? Dream on. Go run Open or Am stakes and reort back how the GMHR and HRCH dog does


Chill out and read it again. John stated "with the OP's original inquiry in mind", meaning, within in the original parameters of the OP's question. John wasn't offering any opinion that a GMHR or HRCH is more accomplished than an FC/AFC. I don't know your real name or experience, but John has plenty in both FT and HT and pretty sure he understands what it takes to run both. http://www.windwalkergundogs.com/K-Stud.html The OP wants dogs only with the color/titles/accomplishments he listed, to compare with his own dog's, nothing more, nothing less. It's not a debate about FC AFC being "more", anyone with a brain knows it takes more of everything, talent, time, money, to get a dog to FC AFC, no matter what anyone says about their dog and the coulda woulda shouldas. Proof is in the pudding. But has nothing to do with the OP's original question.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

CBeaty said:


> Shields has it correct.
> 
> I am looking to try and compile an unofficial list of Chocolate labs with those three titles or Higher in each case (ie GRHRCH or MNH or AFC/FC) Point is that most dogs don't tend to cross venues between hunt tests and field trials and when you narrow the field further to active chocolate labs I think the pool is pretty small.


When You get this "list" I wouldn't mind a copy, as long as your doing the research EIC & CNM status and location might be a plus. Neatly printed and double spaced of course  

When You find that active FC-AFC GRHRCH MH GMHR SRS (EIC clear/ CNM clear) Amateur trained-ran, upland & waterfowl hunting Chocolate; might want to keep the location to yourself


----------



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm compiling an excel sheet with dog name, age, date of QAA title, sex,sire, dam owner and QAA/MH/HRCH. Using chocolate QAA as the original filter, I have 83 dogs meeting chocolate QAA between 2014 and 2007. I used www.retrieverresults.com Of those 83, the data shows 37 also have a MH title. Further and subject to researching the list further, it appears 12 of the 83 also have an HRCH. While not official or audited it's a good estimation. Per retriever results between 2014 (to date) and 2012, there were 1140 dogs that earned a QAA title and only 47 were chocolate.

And before anybody gets super technical, there are some names in retriever results that don't include a color designation. I didn't research those either.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Bottom line is that people are breeding some pretty nice chocolate dogs out there.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Clint, I just tried to do the same thing to look up dad's dog..he didn't show. Got his qaa in 2010 and amateur jam in 2012. I wonder what I entered wrong??


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Nevermind, just figured it out...you have to change the year at the top to select the report...but how do you sort by color?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu, QAA with Amateur win, jammed the Cimarron RC Open last week. First trial since Spring....


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Tim West said:


> Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu, QAA with Amateur win, jammed the Cimarron RC Open last week. First trial since Spring....


And he has retrieved one or two ducks in actual hunting situations I hear...


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm compiling an excel sheet with dog name, age, date of QAA title, sex,sire, dam owner and QAA/MH/HRCH. Using chocolate QAA as the original filter, I have 83 dogs meeting chocolate QAA between 2014 and 2007. I used www.retrieverresults.com Of those 83, the data shows 37 also have a MH title. Further and subject to researching the list further, it appears 12 of the 83 also have an HRCH. While not official or audited it's a good estimation. Per retriever results between 2014 (to date) and 2012, there were 1140 dogs that earned a QAA title and only 47 were chocolate.

And before anybody gets super technical, there are some names in retriever results that don't include a color designation. I didn't research those either. 

So Clint, what then ?


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

REBEL RIDGE FARMS said:


> We do have FC/AFC REBELRIDGE COSMIC RISEN' FALL MH . Call Name TIDE . Qualified for 3 NATIONAL AMS. AND THIS YEARS NATIONAL OPEN.


Tide won the LRC national fall open this weekend. so in the last two trials he has 1 open win, 1 open second and an amateur 2nd. Such a good dog!!


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

bump to try to keep this list going


----------



## CJCBA (Feb 6, 2014)

WBF's Man on the Stand "Maestro"
QAAx2 in two starts .. All Time High Derby Point Chocolate Male (42 points, with 6 wins)
Fun to watch and he competes for the win every time out


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

The multi breeding of Pirate to Field of Dreams Willow b d one clicked. Bound to fit your list. Check it out. Most are MH, a few FC AFC, one or two Grand h.r.c. and a 2x national open finalist only disclaimer is not all are brown.


----------



## Lowell Mollenhauer (Jan 12, 2012)

Contact information for Chris Smith`s chocolate male.


----------



## Sniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris Smith

815.363.8187


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

GRHRCH UH Big Mamou's Run Forest Run MH MNH**. Not a QAA but I figure that GRHRCH MNH makes up for that


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

We have run couple Q's but usually out in third due to handler error.

But Colby is the only GRHRCH out of the Roux x Tyra breedings and is also MH. And of course same breeding as Ammo.

Earned Grand title before 3. 

GRHRCH Huntington's Aged T Perfection MH "Colby"


----------

